# ما هي المباديء الأساسية للديانة المسيحية؟



## mrmr120 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

* الحياة المسيحية تقوم على شخص مؤسسها، فأهم شيء في هذه الحياة المسيحية هو الإيمان الحقيقي بالسيد المسيح، وبكل ما قام به من أعمال، وخصوصاً عمل الفداء الذي يشتمل على موت المسيح، وقيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام، ثم صعوده بعد أربعين يوماً إلى السماء ـ وذلك لكي يشفع في المؤمنين، وسوف يأتي مرة أخرى ليدين الأشرار ويأخذ الأبرار (جماعة المؤمنين) إلى جنة الفردوس. هذه هي الخطوة الاولى والأساسية.

*​*
**

​**عندما يولد طلفل صغير فإنه يحتاج إلى الطعام البسيط لكي ينمو به. وهكذا نحن، فعندما نؤمن بالسيد المسيح فإننا نصبح مثل الطفل الصغير، وبالتالي فإننا نحتاج إلى طعام ولكن من نوعية تختلف ـ أي طعام روحي ـ وذلك حتى يساعدنا على النمو في علاقة حية مع الله، وهذا الطعام يتكون من الآتي:

*​*
**

​**1 ـ الصلاة: أي التحادث مع الله وذلك بأية لغة. المهم أن تكون هذه الكلمات صادرة من قلب تَطَهّر بدم يسوع المسيح. ويمكن أن نُصلي في أي وقت وأيضاً في أي مكان.

*​*
**

​**2 ـ قراءة كلمة الله (الكتاب المقذس): فكما نتحادث مع الله في الصلاة، فإن الله أيضاً يرغب في أن يتحادث معنا، وذلك من خلال الكلمة التي أرسلها لنا. وقد أمرنا الله بدراسة هذه الكلمة "لتسكن كلمة المسيح في داخلكم بغنى" (كو 16:3).

*​*
**

​**3 ـ شركة المؤمنين: من المهم جدا في الحياة المسيحية أن يكون لي علاقة روحية مع جماعة من المؤمنين الحقيقيين، حيث نُشجع بعضنا البعض على النمو الروحي وأيضاً على الاستعداد لمجيء السيد المسيح مرة ثانية، لانه من الصعب أن يعيش الإنسان وحيداً. اسمع ما يقوله سليمان الحكيم: "اثنان خير من واحد، لأن لهما أجرة لتعبهما صالحة. لأنه إن وقع أحدهما يقيمه رفيقه. وويل لمن هو وحده إن وقع إذ ليس ثان ليقيمه" (سفر الجامعة 9:4ـ10).

*​*
**

​**4 ـ الشهادة (الكرازة): لقد أوصانا السيد المسيح قائلا: "اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، وبشرّوا بالإنجيل. من آمن وتعمدّ خلص، ومن لم يؤمن يُدان" (مرقس 15:16،16). لذلك ينبغي أن أعلن السيد المسيح في حياتي ومن خلال أعمالي الصالحة، وأيضا من خلال كلماتي، أي أخبر الآخرين عن محبة الله وعمل المسيح الفدائي. إن للكرازة دورا مهما في حياة النمو، فإنها مثل الحركة في حياة الإنسان. فإذا أكلنا دون أن نتحرك فسوف نصاب بأمراض كثيرة. فعلينا أن نذهب بإيمان ونكرز، ونثق أن الله سيكون معنا وأيضاً سيعطينا الحكمة اللازمة، وسوف يحمينا من الأخطار التي نخاف منها.

*​*
**

​**صديقي... إن المسيحية حياة، وهذه الحياة ينبغي أن تكون مطابقة تماماً لحياة مؤسسها السيد المسيح. وبحسب قوّتنا الذاتية لا نستطيع ذلك، ولكن من خلال الإيمان به، وأيضاً من خلال الطعام الروحي الذي ذكرناه، وبقوة الروح القدس أستطيع أن أسلك كما سلك هو أيضاً (أي السيد المسيح).*
*منقووووووول
*​


----------

